# Lionel 262E



## upsman55 (Jan 11, 2013)

Ok, I came across this on Craigslist. A 262E in need of a lot of repair. Seller doesnt know if it runs. Looks like it's missing parts. Made a ridiculously low offer, and seller wants to get an idea what it's worth first. He hasn't counter offered. I want to be fair, but not stupid with an offer. Can anyone tell me the possible value of a 262E in bad shape? Hopefully the pic I attached helps.Thanks!:dunno:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Keep the offer ridiculously low, my guess is he won't sell it anytime soon.


----------



## upsman55 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks John, I need to hear that! As much as I like to attempt to bring things back to life, I don't need to throw more money than it's worth just because it says Lionel on the nameplate. That said, it would be a neat little project if the price was right!


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Doyle's Guide to Prewar Trains lists a price of $90 for Very Good condition, and looking at the posted picture it is far from very good. The motor looks very rusted, and I wouldn't rely on it even running. With that in mind, the call is yours, as to how much is it worth in that condition, and how much will it cost to restore it. It's a Crap Shoot!!


----------



## upsman55 (Jan 11, 2013)

Teledoc, I appreciate the price quote from the Doyle's Guide. It's hard to find a good (cheap) deal to restore. I'm staying hopeful that I can get a fair price. If not, some other time I guess.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

A couple of points ...

1. I picked up a 262 (earlier version of 262E) a few years ago in decent mechanical shape for around $160. If one were in poor mechanical shape, missing parts, broken frame, bad engine, etc. ... might bring $40 to $60, perhaps.

2. That said, I do not believe that that's a 262E motor you have in the pic. 262E locos were 2-4-2 wheel configuration ... 4 drive wheels on 2 axles. The motor you show in your photo has 6 drive wheels on 3 axles. ( I couldn't tell from your photo whether there was another motor tucked under the loco shell itself.)

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## upsman55 (Jan 11, 2013)

Good call TJ. I didn't even pick up on the wheel pattern of the stand alone motor. But I do think there is another motor under the locomotive body. Pretty sure I can make out two wheels. But the front truck appears to be missing. I'll have to contact the seller again to verify if there are in fact two separate motors. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Tell him you need more/better pictures?
The motor shown does look in bad shape, you can't see the other.

That is not saying that the motor can't be saved.
Check out this thread. 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=15024
I did not take good pictures of the motor before I started cleaning it up, but it looked like the outside so you can imagine. Plus it sat under salt water and then salt water muck for around a month till it was found.
It is still running today.

TJ, you know that the 262 locomotive is worth more then the 262e?

I don't think I would offer more then $20 bucks, but that is me.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed, you've never offered more than $20 for anything in your life! 

(Kidding!!!)

I didn't know that the 262 was generally worth more than the 262E. I'm fortunate that mine came mated with its original tender ... and boxes, too.

As for here, better, more detailed pics is a must ... underside of motor, wheel condition (they get brittle), etc.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

upsman55 said:


> Teledoc, I appreciate the price quote from the Doyle's Guide. It's hard to find a good (cheap) deal to restore. I'm staying hopeful that I can get a fair price. If not, some other time I guess.


Agreed, sometimes eBay has a few things but shipping makes it tough. Take your time and look around. You'll find something. In my experience it cost a lot to fix up the junkers but it is fun and rewarding to watch the restored stuff run around the track!


----------



## upsman55 (Jan 11, 2013)

Ed, great save on the 8206! I learned a lot about what and what not to use to clean a locomotive. You proved that a basket case may not actually be ready for the graveyard. And I also learned to stay out of the water if your coastal neighborhood is flooded by a hurricane. Shark!!

And sjm9911, I'm with you. I get more satisfaction seeing some old train brought back to life running around the tracks than having a brand new one. But that's me. I like the old stuff!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ed does good work, but for the tin men check out tjs and tmans stuff. Nice! Ive done a few, but those are the experts!( no offense ed!) Sneaker has a good , almost finished 259 thread . Check it out! Lots of people here are like you! Eds layout is killer btw!


----------

